# Thin Client per ICA übers Internet mit Server verbinden



## hondocrx (6. September 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier einen Server der sich per Router+Dyndns im Netz präsentiert.

Per Laptop + RDP-Verbidnung kann ich mich von jedem Ort aus auf dem Server einwählen.

Nun möchte ich den Laptop gegen einen Thin Client (Igel Compact 316) austauschen. Dieser soll sich per ICA-Verbindung einwählen. Dieser kann sich aber nicht zu der Adresse xxxxx.dyndns.org verbinden (Fehler 50). Selbst ein Verbinden per RDP schlägt fehl. Die benötigten Ports sind auf dem serverseitigen Router freigegeben.


Kennt eventuell jemand ein paar Tipps um den Igel zum laufen zu bewegen und den Laptop zu ersetzen?

MfG honodcrx


----------

